# Oh no, I think I've overdosed my daughter's lovely kittens with Panacur paste!



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I have phoned the supplier and searched online, and I think they'll be fine - 
I just bought panacur paste 18.75 % for the first time - I didn't notice the locking device til after using it  the paste shot out surprisingly quickly and I have at best double-dosed; at worst the smallest kitten (about 1kg) could have had 5 x the recommended dose.
It looks like the new tube has now been pushed in to the 2nd full graduation (on the top) - after dosing two kittens, but it's hard to tell how much has been used. Can anyone describe to me how much half a graduation looks like?
Also got to admit I am guessing their weight at 1 kg... how much should a 10 week kitten weigh? cos apparently if the kitten weighs 1.1 -2kg the dose doubles anyway. I think I was probably panicking about nothing when I started writing this post - but if anyone would like to scold me for not having weighed them or preferably put my mind at rest regarding the Evilness of Panacur paste, that'd be grand :001_smile:


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

My boy weighs 1.2 KG and gets 2 graduations of panacur for that.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Did they take it all in ?

Did the supplier said it would be okay ? I think I would call my vet just incase.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

dont worry its very hard to "overdose"on wormers,you would have to give vast amounts better to over than under i always say they may have the runs briefly,


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks ppl  looking at it I think the little girl was at worst double dosed... and I think that the boy probably got the right amount. guess I'll find out tomorrow how much I was out by, when I give them the CORRECT dose using the locking mechanism (which I think wasn't very well explained, and should be at the closed end to start with...:cursing 
The supplier said that it should be fine as there is a very high safety margin on the product - 
The only annoying thing is that now the mittens are asleep, so we'll probably worry about them until they wake up and have their "crazy time"...


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

aha  should shop at my work!
My boss is very good at explaining it and always puts the locking mechanism at the right part ready for the first dose!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

and thanks for the pic rachh - I think the kittens are a similar size to McGee - it just looked so much when I gave it to the little girl - like a portion of toothpaste! yeh from all accounts they'd need an awful lot to get sick from it tho *phew*


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

lady_r0gue said:


> and thanks for the pic rachh - I think the kittens are a similar size to McGee - it just looked so much when I gave it to the little girl - like a portion of toothpaste! yeh from all accounts they'd need an awful lot to get sick from it tho *phew*


Yeah  They'll be fine.
McGee's face when we did his was hilarious haha! Rabiesss!!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

YaY * finally they woke up, purred a lot and ran to eat the rest of their food. And their litter tray isn't any more unholy than usual, so all ok  thanks everyone


----------

